# Red is for Mods



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just a heads up to everyone. It was included in the recent revision to the forum rules, but it seems apparent that a lot of people haven't noticed, so I'll say it here.

Please do not post, in the forums or the chatbox, in red text. Red text is reserved for Heresy Moderators and Admins when we are using our 'Mod Voice' to issue a formal statement in public.

The idea is that when you see red text you should notice it and pay attention to what is being said. If everyone goes around using it, then the impact is lost, so just peep that in mind.

You're free to use other colors to highlight parts of your posts, or to write in the chatbox, just avoid red (and dark red).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

To further this, keep in mind that Gal said 'highlight parts of your posts'. We don't mind this at all but posting full replies in colour is against forum rules so please avoid it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Just a heads up to everyone. It was included in the recent revision to the forum rules, but it seems apparent that a lot of people haven't noticed, so I'll say it here.
> 
> Please do not post, in the forums or the chatbox, in red text. Red text is reserved for Heresy Moderators and Admins when we are using our 'Mod Voice' to issue a formal statement in public.
> 
> ...


What about making an army list? It says a good colour for showing differences is red...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Use a lime green then. It contrats well enough with the dark background.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes,  color=lime is a fantastic update highlight. It's the official update highlight color of the heresy team ;-)

Seriously though, lime is a fantastic highlight color on this background. So is gold.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry guys I'm the biggest violator, I wasn't aware it was an official rule. It just the Dark Red goes well with Blood Angel posts...I'll switch to gold:angel:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Don;t worry too much, it's a new rule, I just figured people needed a heads up since it seems not everyone reads the forum rules when they get updated.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow a whole colour for 1 group awesome...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been a bad boy lol


----------

